# WinCC 6.2 : Fehlermeldung: Starten des Servers fehl geschlagen. Bitte prüfen...



## mertens2 (8 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

habe auf einem Laptop WinCC aufgespielt. Sobald ich ein Projekt öffne, kommt zuerst die Fehlermeldung: "WinCC 6.2 : Fehlermeldung: Starten des Servers fehl geschlagen. Bitte prüfen Sie Ihre DCOM Einstellungen. Hä? 
Klicke ich die Fehlermeldung weg, kommt ein neues Fensterchen mit "Fehler beim Anfordern der Schnittstelle zur Datenablage".

Hat jemand eine Idee, was und wo ich an DCOM rumbiegen muss?

Gruß

cm


----------



## Kai (8 Dezember 2008)

Ist auf Deinem Rechner die DCOM-Schnittstelle aktiviert?

ID16503225 Standardeigenschaften der DCOM-Schnittstelle unter MS Windows XP

Gruß Kai


----------



## mertens2 (8 Dezember 2008)

*Vielen Dank*

Mit dem link war es ganz einfach...

Vielen Dank....


----------

